# Anyone try Barkbusters?



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I was thinking about hiring a trainer to help with a few issues [like leash pulling and socialization with other dogs]. Has anyone tried Barkbusters? Comments or opinions would be great. Thanks you!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I thought this was some sort of "how to stop barking" thread! lol! Now that is something that we would be very very interested in around here. 

I'm sorry I'm not familiar with 'barkbusters'..but that doesn't mean anything! (There's a lot I'm not familiar with!). Good luck and let us know how it turns out if you do use them.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

From their website..



Humane, Non-physical Training Methods:

Our training methods are pain-free, treat-free, and clicker-free. We DO NOT use shock collars, spray collars or pronged collars. We will teach you a system of communication your dog already knows, based on canine communication and pack behavior. You will learn how to use your body language and voice tones to get your dog to focus and respect you. You can learn to teach your dog behaviors that are and are not acceptable, both on and off leash, at your home, at the park . . . anywhere.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I am going to try them on the 4th of June. I found out the technique is similar to the dog whisperer. I'll post my opinions following the first lesson for those interested.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is a chain. You really, really need to pre-interview the trainer. Most really reputable trainers don't work for a chain like that. Just because company policy says one thing does not mean the trainers will come anywhere close to that. I don't generally recommend chains like barkbusters of Petsmart.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Hmm, I hope this guy is good. I think he was their 2008 trainer of the year. Maybe that is good?? I booked so I will see. Of course someone like yourself would better know if he is good or not. I have no experience. I just dont know who to use and feel I need help with the girls. Thanks JMM!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Have you interviewed him on the phone? Is he experienced with small dogs? What is his education? What titles has he earned on his dogs?


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I only spoke to his scheduler. He is supposed to telephone me before our meeting. I will call back and ask these very good questions. Thank you!

this was on his email
Patrick Logue
Bark Busters Dog Behavioral Therapist and Trainer
Advanced Training Certified 
CPDT Certified 
IACP Member 
AKC Canine Good Citizen Evaluator


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

does that detail education enough? I plan to email him questions.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

jmm said:


> It is a chain. You really, really need to pre-interview the trainer. Most really reputable trainers don't work for a chain like that. Just because company policy says one thing does not mean the trainers will come anywhere close to that. I don't generally recommend chains like barkbusters of Petsmart.


Jackie is right with her advice to you. 

We tried them with Snowball ... and, it was the BIGGEST mistake that we made with Snowball. It was a husband and wife team ... and, they differed completely as to how to work with Snowball's separation anxiety. 

Thinking back now, a red flag should have gone up then. We took the advice of one of them (the couple was not here together) to crate Snowball alone for an hour. When we came home, I was in tears. Snowball was soaked from head to paw toes. Poor little guy ... we bathed him and then cuddled him all night long. I have pictures that I took to our vet as to how Snowball looked when we came home ... it still breaks my heart looking at those pictures. He looks as though he was abused. Looking back, it still can bring me to tears. I can't believe they had us throwing chains at his crate ... and having us yell "Bah!!!" at him. 

I take accountability for having been so naive and not checking with our vet first ... even though BB's brochures were in the waiting area of the vet office. I don't scream ... so, why would it be okay to scream at such an innocent creature ... who didn't know what was going on? And, I don't throw chains. Again, why would one be instructed to do that to an innocent creature? 

We dropped the contact right away after what had happened. Of course, we never received a refund ... and, we never received a phone call from the *trainers* to see how Snowball was doing. 

After this experience, we were referred by Snowball's vet to a well known behavioral vet therapist in our area. She spent over six hours in our home observing Snowball and working with us. She also sent a six page report to us and Snowball's vet. Her methods of working with dogs is the complete opposite of what we experienced with BB's. 

Snowball has been diagnosed by both the behavioral vet specialist and our vet, as a special needs dog with separation anxiety. Thank God, Snowball has come a long, long way though with the training advice we have taken from them.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Wouldn't let him touch my dog with a 10 ft pole. Very poor understanding of learning theory. And if you watch his "calm" dog licking and yawning the whole time - those are calming signals a nervous dog gives.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Any recommendations on how to find a trainer in my area that is qualified?

PS Thank you for finding the video!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I would not let that trainer come anywhere near my dogs after watching that video...wow. Please find a different trainer.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would search an apdt.com and then take the time to interview and hopefully watch a class taught by the trainer before scheduling an appointment with them.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Never heard of barkbusters....but anything remotely resembling Cesar Milan's theories/practices doesn't have my vote anyway......


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

jmm said:


> I would search an apdt.com and then take the time to interview and hopefully watch a class taught by the trainer before scheduling an appointment with them.


Will do. Thanks!


----------

